# S.W. Micigans first plowable event 12-9-11



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I shot this with my new HD dash cam, I love the way it records, other than the sound....
a few pics and some youtube videos, nothing speacial.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice videos, lots of us are still waiting for the gold to drop from the sky and bless us.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

maverjohn;1375486 said:


> Nice videos, lots of us are still waiting for the gold to drop from the sky and bless us.


Thanks, just need to lay some music in the background somehow? but yeah I sure was happy to get out...even if it was only a few inchs...


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Was that a gopro camera? Or something different?


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

That would be a good tool to use for employees. New lots and new employees are part of the game. How nice would it be to land a new lot in November, drive around the lot with a dashcam saying what to look out for, where to push snow, sidewalks, salting, etc. Then have the employee be able to replay as they drive onto the new lot using a bigger screen. Hope not to hijack your thread. Good videos. Impressed with the quality.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

fordpsd;1375563 said:


> Was that a gopro camera? Or something different?


Here is what I have, has a nice suction cup window mount, small 2.5'' screen, I personally have a 8gb SD card in mine but the unit supports upto 64gb, you can set it up to record for 5 min, 10min(you tube limit) and up. you can also set it up to (motion sence record) seems like a nice unit, except the sound or mic is horrible.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HD720p-IR-C...442?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5fc05a5a


----------



## wagonproject (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice!

Where in SW MI are you?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

wagonproject;1378287 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where in SW MI are you?


Thanks

About 30/40 mile west of you, coloma/watervliet area

You guys got a nice little snow storm a few weeks ago, right? I know Battle creek got 10-12''


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

How fast(mph) do you plow? It might just be the camera making it seem fast but it looks like you are haulin' a$$ in the video. Just curious


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DuraBird02;1379103 said:


> How fast(mph) do you plow? It might just be the camera making it seem fast but it looks like you are haulin' a$$ in the video. Just curious


Doesn't look like he's going that fast to me, seems average.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

DuraBird02;1379103 said:


> How fast(mph) do you plow? It might just be the camera making it seem fast but it looks like you are haulin' a$$ in the video. Just curious


Honestly I don't recall, on my concrete and blacktop lots I go faster, residential slower.
"IF"we ever get snow again ill look


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

that was good fottage. I want one for plowing and wheeling in the summer!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

DieselSlug;1380590 said:


> that was good fottage. I want one for plowing and wheeling in the summer!


thanks, if you go up to post #6 I listed a ebay link to the one I have, maybe a little different but basically the same thing.

and "IF" we ever get snow again I can do more video, hopefully after adjustment of the camera, I figured out my sound/no audio issue....I think.


----------

